# Thunder Tracks ...HOOOOOOOOOO



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

A poor reference to an old cartoon...Thundercats...anywho..

Here is the thunder track I am using for my Haunt. It is only thunder and wind. I didnt add thunder every 2 seconds as I dont want my strobes going off that fast...there are 5-10 second breaks between claps and the thunder goes from "rolling" to "strikes", similar to a real storm. The storm is just not extremely violent. Its about 31 minutes long.

If you want something changed let me know.

http://www.4shared.com/file/27059013/e3821b87/Thunder_Halloween_LIVING_ROOM.html

Melty


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

This will go AWESOME with my I-Zombie. I have also been to your download site and have found some very good high quality files.....just so everyone knows.

Thank you.

Also, I made my own compilation/mix of spooky graveyard, screaming, howling, thunder, evil laughter....all rolled into one...files. I have several of these "mixes".

If you wish and with your permission, I could upload them for you to share. I do not have a means to do this own my own. I think they are pretty good.

Let me know.

Kevin


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Yep, go right ahead!*

Upload anything you made right here and it will be available to the group in the "upload" folder. You can also upload multiple files at the same time if needed. Add your name to the file so as it is passed around you get some credit even though it can be changed.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3598434/9ed5d435/Uploads.html

Drop a line if you have any problems...


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay I loaded 6 files (or more..I forget) into a folder called "Halloween-ARCuhTEK" I labeled each one with my sign on name here.

All of these files are compilations of 2-10 files into one single sound file. Some have graveyard sounds, crickets, organs, laughter, thunder and lightening.

ALL of these files are perhaps sounds you have already heard. But...not combined in this manner. They are rather spooky, to different levels of aggression. I like for my haunt to be slow, and creepy versus a lot of yelling or screaming. Almost quiet and eerie. So are these files. Some of the files are LONG....as in 15 mins long. THats because I get tired of hearing the same sounds all night long. I use an IPOD, make a halloween playlist, and let it randomly play....oh...say 20-50 files. This helps.

I also uploaded some files that are custom made loops. Everything uploaded was created by me (the final product..not the original sound files individually) Similar to the other uploads, but can be set to repeat by themselves without a distinction in the loop. I am not a professional, so they are not perfect. But I was impressed......and they sure did scare the kids.

So feel free to broadcast that these files are available.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok, off topic, but that title cracked me up. I used to watch Thundercats years ago getting ready for work, but it was that damned Ghostbusters cartoon that always made me late  For some odd reason my boss never seemed to share the priority

Sorry, back to regular programming.....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tracks guys


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I was feeling kinda old there for a second...*

Not 1 reference to Thundercats!! I loved that as a kid and though..."i must be the old timer here" as no one knew what I was talking about...lol!

I think they have the DVD's now....off to Amazon I go....

Melty


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> Not 1 reference to Thundercats!! I loved that as a kid and though..."i must be the old timer here" as no one knew what I was talking about...lol!
> 
> I think they have the DVD's now....off to Amazon I go....
> 
> Melty


Loved that show,they still show it on boomarang cartoons in the early AM sundays !


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the thunder track Meltdown, sounds GREAT!!! I don't have time to do it this for this year's setup but I want to separate the thunder from the music I'm using (right now I'm stuck with the CD that came with the Lightning FX Box) so I can use more atmospheric, spooky music. This will work perfect. Thanks again.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I also wanted to add that I downloaded a bunch of your other sounds and music - really great resource, thanks for making it available. Helped tons in getting some awesome sounds for my werewolf.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I am glad it helped!!*

If you want, I can "zip" just the thunder or just the wind to help you make your own. What music are you using? I may be able to get it for you without the thunder to save the time to have to remove the thunder from it.

Drop me a PM if I can help with that.

Glad you were able to use it!

Melty


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Uruk-Hai - I didn't care for the cd the came with the Lightning FX Box either. I've been trying to find a dry thunderstom track myself.

I picked up BigScreamCD - ThunderStorm. It's pretty good. There's still the sound of rain in some places but that can be tuned out with the sensitivity control.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Same thing goes beautiful...*

I can make the same track (add more of less thunder) with NO rain or wind, just thunder if needed. I can have it done for you today or tomorrow morning. Let me know.

Melty


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That would be schweet Melty!
I'll need a track of just thunder. I think any pauses should be less than 10 seconds.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Same thing goes beautiful...*

Here is a thunder track with no wind or rain...Just thunder. It may be more useful to folks who have I-zombies or strobe controllers as it should only go off for the thunder and not wind or screams... Let me know if you need any changes as I can do them fairly quickly. (intensity, booms, faster, slower etc) Click on the link, wait for it to load and you can listen to it before you download it to see if its what you want...The left hand corner top, is a player to listen.

http://www.4shared.com/file/27512997/51abde6b/ThunderONLY.html

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's sounds great  I'm going to download and try it out on the FX box.

I'm curious to "see" what you can do with more intensity?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's cool!!! Thanks a bunch Meltdown. I want to have 2 separate sound systems running - one with the thunder hooked up to the Lightning FX box and the other for the more moody, atmospheric music/soundscapes. I've got a CD by the Midnight Syndicate along with some of the great tracks you've uploaded so I'll load up my iPod and let it run all night. Thanks again.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Me too..*

I have three separate sound systems running, one with Thunder for my strobes, one with the Chant playing around my Vampyre and one with ambiant sounds. The problem I have is that each are very loud and sometimes the thunder drowns out the chant, or the ambiant sounds drown out the thunder and so on, I need to work on it a bit to get the right balance. Problem is time. I will post my video after Halloween is over to show the result.

Melty


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh Melty! It's perfect!
Yes, I'm the freak standing in a dark basement with spot lights flashing and listening to the sounds of thunder.
I'm going to hook up the sub woofer! Yippeeee!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have three sound systems and I also have an Ipod docked to a Bose docking station that I am "thinking" about making my fourth system. I too have the problems with moments when each of the three drown the rest out. I started set up tonight and it all went well. It seems that I may have time this year to tweak it all.....but you all know how that goes. Things always take longer.....


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Hauntiholic..do you need...more?*

Do you want a bit more..intensity? Cause I can give you more. LOL..okey its late...anyway, do you want more thunder added or go with that one?

Melty


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I can always take more :devil:...but I think I'm happy with the track you already made.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Melty, you tha Man!

Thunder.... THUNder.. THUNDER... *THUNDER TRACKS! HOOOOOOOOOOO!*

I've got those tracks playing in the background while I websurf. Sets the atmosphere of the season so nicely!


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds awesome! I am going to use it on one channel of my stereo and output Halloween music through the other. Then connect the light flash box to the thunder track to add lightning. Thanks for posting this!

charlie


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Heres the offer...*

If you need anything else added to it let me know rigt away! I have my haunt ready to go and can help anyone else who needs that special sound track created for them! I can have them finished by tomorrow depending on how many requests I get. The countdown is on and want to make sure everyone has what they need!!

Thank YOU for the thanks! I am glad they are working out for everyone!

Melty


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> If you need anything else added to it let me know rigt away! I have my haunt ready to go and can help anyone else who needs that special sound track created for them! I can have them finished by tomorrow depending on how many requests I get. The countdown is on and want to make sure everyone has what they need!!
> 
> Thank YOU for the thanks! I am glad they are working out for everyone!
> 
> Melty


Melty

Would it be possible to get the same track without the wind noise in the background? It is causing issues with my light flicker box.

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Charlie, try this one*

I made this one for Hauntiholic with no wind or rain, just thunder. If you need it more "violent" let me know I can throw a few more BOOMS in there if needed.

Melty

http://www.4shared.com/file/27512997/51abde6b/ThunderONLY.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Pssst. It's Hauntiholik.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Fantastic - thank you very much. I've given up on my multichannel idea and am going to dedicate a stereo solely to thunder sounds and use a separate one for the music. It was too tricky trying to balance the volume so that both were correct.

charlie


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Oh crap...*

Sorry beautiful...im retarted...jeeze


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I ran into the same problem*

When running audio to a strobe controller any other sounds can make that thing go crazy. My delimma is still, 3 sound systems, each can drown out the other, and if too loud, messes up the strobes...ugh still working on that..

Melty


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> When running audio to a strobe controller any other sounds can make that thing go crazy. My delimma is still, 3 sound systems, each can drown out the other, and if too loud, messes up the strobes...ugh still working on that..
> 
> Melty


Does your controller have an audio input?

charlie


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Nope...*

Its a chauvet strobe controller, its good, as it can control 6 BIG strobes but is only audio activated by placing it close to a speaker...rats

I just need to play with it to see how its all going to work together...

Its always something...

Melty


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> Its a chauvet strobe controller, its good, as it can control 6 BIG strobes but is only audio activated by placing it close to a speaker...rats
> 
> I just need to play with it to see how its all going to work together...
> 
> ...


How about enclosing it in a box with towels to "sound proof " it,then with an open side to the speaker. I had the same prob & found this to isolate the sensor from outside sounds. I did have 1 sensor to the TOTers so when they screamed it set off a strobe "lightening" shots.
Happy Halloween :jol: - DL


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Dark Lord...*

I love you man...i do...I really...really do...

Melty


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Melty,

I just wanted to say thanks for the thunder tracks. I misplaced my storm CD I made last year and was in a bind for a last minute thunderstorm.You really saved my butt!

John


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Wonderful!*

I am so glad I could help! This forum is such a great resource for all of us, especially in a pinch!!

Happy Halloween!!

Melty


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> I love you man...i do...I really...really do...
> 
> Melty


Hope that helped, the least i could do for ya since you give us all those great sound effects site & still left our "special chant " folder.......LOL
See & who said having a personal stalker doesn't have it's perks !~?! :googly: 
P.S. & i still remember Thunder cats,I still catch them on Boomarang cartoon channel


----------

